# Sanitary -Tee ولا wye



## fayek9 (26 يوليو 2013)

من العنوان الموضوع صرف صحى ببساطه كده انا الموضوع ده غلطت فيه كتير زمان اثناء عملى كمهندس موقع وحاطه عشان المهندسين تاخد بالها منه 

ندخل ف الموضوع 
1- لو عاوز تربط خط صرف افقى خارج من الدور "المداد" بال stack الرأسى "العمود" لازم يتربط ب Tee ومينفعش يتربط ب WYE.

2- لو عاوز تربط stack الرأسى بخط افقى زى مثلا lateral connection بتاعت المبنى لازم يتربط ب Wye ومينفعش يتربط ب Tee.

3- مرفق صورة توضح كل اللى انا قولته والسبب

طب فين الغلطة .... الغلطة انى كنت بستخدم دى مكان دى والغريب انها كانت بتمشى زى الفل بس هيه غلط طب وايه الدليل على كلامى؟ الصورة مش كود 
طبعا مش كود بس IPC أى سنه ال SECTION 706 قايل الكلام ده بالتفصيل وموضحه فى جدول رقم TABLE 706.3


----------



## toktok66 (26 يوليو 2013)

بص انا مش مقتنع باول واحده وهدعبس عليها وارد عليك - وموافقك مليون الميه في الحاله الثانيه علشان لازم نوجه التدفق وغير كده لو عملت تيه في الحاله 2 مش هتعرف تعمل ميول اصلا اذا كنت مركب الته صح


----- وارجع واقول ازاي هتعمل ميول ياريس ب تيه في الحاله الاولى ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (26 يوليو 2013)

-- وارجع واقول ازاي هتعمل ميول ياريس ب تيه في الحاله الاولى ؟؟؟؟؟ 
كلام مظبوط


----------



## toktok66 (26 يوليو 2013)

وبعد التمحيص والبحث وجد ان الموضوووووووع كبييييير وله شروووووط كتير وياريت نبدأ نسخن ونبص بسرعه على bs 12056 -part 2 
وهذا لا يمنعني ان اقدم خالص الشكر والتقدير للزميل الفاضل لتنبيهنا لمثل هذا الامر وبصراحه اعتبر هذه المشاركه قالب من ذهب في موضوعات الصرف


وياريت تزود من مشاركاتك ومواضيعك لان لك فكر مختلف ومميز يثري المنتدى


----------



## toktok66 (26 يوليو 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> بص انا مش مقتنع باول واحده وهدعبس عليها وارد عليك - وموافقك مليون الميه في الحاله الثانيه علشان لازم نوجه التدفق وغير كده لو عملت تيه في الحاله 2 مش هتعرف تعمل ميول اصلا اذا كنت مركب الته صح
> 
> 
> ----- وارجع واقول ازاي هتعمل ميول ياريس ب تيه في الحاله الاولى ؟؟؟؟؟



والرد في الرفقات كما وعدتك


----------



## fayek9 (26 يوليو 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> بص انا مش مقتنع باول واحده وهدعبس عليها وارد عليك - وموافقك مليون الميه في الحاله الثانيه علشان لازم نوجه التدفق وغير كده لو عملت تيه في الحاله 2 مش هتعرف تعمل ميول اصلا اذا كنت مركب الته صح ----- وارجع واقول ازاي هتعمل ميول ياريس ب تيه في الحاله الاولى ؟؟؟؟؟


السلام عليكم مهندس توك توك انا بصراحة مش فاهم سؤالك أوى بس انا هرد على حسب فهمى وصلحلى لو غلط أولا احنا بنشتغل ع المداد بنميله ونظبطه لغاية ميطلع بره على حيطة المبنى يقابل العامود وأول ما يخرج تحط الTee فى اى مكان يخرج منه المداد مش العكس يعنى بنطلع المدادات كلها و بعدين نظبط عليها التيهات .


----------



## toktok66 (26 يوليو 2013)

fayek9 قال:


> السلام عليكم مهندس توك توك انا بصراحة مش فاهم سؤالك أوى بس انا هرد على حسب فهمى وصلحلى لو غلط أولا احنا بنشتغل ع المداد بنميله ونظبطه لغاية ميطلع بره على حيطة المبنى يقابل العامود وأول ما يخرج تحط الTee فى اى مكان يخرج منه المداد مش العكس يعنى بنطلع المدادات كلها و بعدين نظبط عليها التيهات .



ايوه انت فهمتني صح بس شوف المرفقات الاول وبعدين تعالى نتكلم واحده واحده واكيد هتفهمني اكتر من الكلام يا هندسه


----------



## fayek9 (26 يوليو 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> بص انا مش مقتنع باول واحده وهدعبس عليها وارد عليك - وموافقك مليون الميه في الحاله الثانيه علشان لازم نوجه التدفق وغير كده لو عملت تيه في الحاله 2 مش هتعرف تعمل ميول اصلا اذا كنت مركب الته صح ----- وارجع واقول ازاي هتعمل ميول ياريس ب تيه في الحاله الاولى ؟؟؟؟؟


 لو رجعت لل IPC فى الجدول اللى اشرت اليه فى اول مشاركة ليا هيقولك accepted connections


----------



## fayek9 (26 يوليو 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> ايوه انت فهمتني صح بس شوف المرفقات الاول وبعدين تعالى نتكلم واحده واحده واكيد هتفهمني اكتر من الكلام يا هندسه


 جارى الاطلاع


----------



## fayek9 (26 يوليو 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> ايوه انت فهمتني صح بس شوف المرفقات الاول وبعدين تعالى نتكلم واحده واحده واكيد هتفهمني اكتر من الكلام يا هندسه


 أكتر حاجة شدتنى ف المرفقات انه مستخدم عادى wye فى الربط بين افقى ورأسى وسامحنى لا زلت لا ارى مشكلة فى توصيل ال tee لانى عملتها كتير بلا أى صعوبات تركيب ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## toktok66 (26 يوليو 2013)

fayek9 قال:


> أكتر حاجة شدتنى ف المرفقات انه مستخدم عادى wye فى الربط بين افقى ورأسى وسامحنى لا زلت لا ارى مشكلة فى توصيل ال tee لانى عملتها كتير بلا أى صعوبات تركيب ولك جزيل الشكر



اهااااا تمام يا مهندس fayek ولها شروط لاقطار محدده - يعني الموضوع مدارس مختلفه فلا يوجد صحيح مطلق ولا خطأ مطلق الا بالاستناد الى كود وورقه علميه (( وطبعا الكود المحلي يجبرك على مدرسه بعينها ))

ومع انك لم تحدد درجه ال tee فهي لها درجات كثيره وكل درجه توجهك لطبيعه ميل بعينها في حال تركيب الماسوره مع الفتنج بشكل صحيح- فايها استخدمت ؟


----------



## fayek9 (26 يوليو 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> اهااااا تمام يا مهندس fayek ولها شروط لاقطار محدده - يعني الموضوع مدارس مختلفه فلا يوجد صحيح مطلق ولا خطأ مطلق الا بالاستناد الى كود وورقه علميه (( وطبعا الكود المحلي يجبرك على مدرسه بعينها ))
> 
> ومع انك لم تحدد درجه ال tee فهي لها درجات كثيره وكل درجه توجهك لطبيعه ميل بعينها في حال تركيب الماسوره مع الفتنج بشكل صحيح- فايها استخدمت ؟


 كلام مظبوط طبعا ولكن انا راييى من خلال عملى بالكود الانجليزى تقريبا ف أغلب المشاريع أن الموضوع mainly related لنظام الvent المستخدم ف شبكة الصرف الصحى. بمعنى وانا بصمم الشبكة وقبل معمل الحسابات انا بختار الفيتنج اللى انا بستخدمها وعلى هذا الاساس بظبط الفنت سيستم بمعنى انى انا بصمم مبنى عالى وعارف ان الحته دى هيبقى فيها نيجاتيف بريشر عالى فهكبر القطر بتاع الدخول ع الفيتنج عشان اقلل هذا البرشر وف الحاله دى ممكن استخدم wye أو أكون مفنت السيستم كويس ساعتها مش هتفرق مغايا تركيب واى ولا تيه.. طيب هتسألنى والامريكى هقولك الامريكى اساسا مبينصحش انك ممكن تعمل شبكة صرف full bore اما الانجليزى بيقبلها عادى جدا على ان تقوم بعمل الاعتبارات سالفة الذكر عشان كده ممكن تلاقى صرف الحمام ف الانجليزى 3 بوصة
والله تعالى أعلم وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## fayek9 (26 يوليو 2013)

نسيت انوه موضوع ال full bore ده للبرنشات بس أما ال stacks فهى مليانه من 25 الى 30 % احسن حد يحسب الstacks على 100 % نروح ف داهيه


----------



## toktok66 (26 يوليو 2013)

fayek9 قال:


> كلام مظبوط طبعا ولكن انا راييى من خلال عملى بالكود الانجليزى تقريبا ف أغلب المشاريع أن الموضوع mainly related لنظام الvent المستخدم ف شبكة الصرف الصحى (( تمام )). بمعنى وانا بصمم الشبكة وقبل معمل الحسابات انا بختار الفيتنج اللى انا بستخدمها وعلى هذا الاساس بظبط الفنت سيستم بمعنى انى انا بصمم مبنى عالى وعارف ان الحته دى هيبقى فيها نيجاتيف بريشر عالى (( هتعرف ازاي؟ ))*فهكبر القطر بتاع الدخول ع الفيتنج عشان اقلل هذا البرشر وف الحاله دى ممكن استخدم wye أو أكون مفنت السيستم كويس**(( ماهو انت كده بتقول ان الواي افضل لعمليه الفنت عكس اول مشاركه ليك بتاعت ipc !!!))* ساعتها مش هتفرق مغايا تركيب واى ولا تيه.. طيب هتسألنى والامريكى هقولك الامريكى اساسا مبينصحش انك ممكن تعمل شبكة صرف full bore اما الانجليزى بيقبلها عادى جدا على ان تقوم بعمل الاعتبارات سالفة الذكر *عشان كده ممكن تلاقى صرف الحمام ف الانجليزى 3 بوصة **( بس دا في حال ان مخرج الحمام اصلا 3 بوصه ) *
> والله تعالى أعلم وشكرا جزيلا لك



بصراحه انا تهت منك - استأذنك ترد في نقاط محدده علشان افهم - وياريت لو تردلي على اول سؤال ال tee اللي انت استعملتها درجتها كام ولا هي 90 درجه صريحه؟


----------



## toktok66 (26 يوليو 2013)

بص يا معلمي انا راجعت الكود المصري (( في اصل المشاركه اصل الموضوع way or tee ولقيت انه كله ينفع والفرق يكون في الفينت كما انت وسبق ان وضحت واتفقت معاك مسبقا ))


----------



## fayek9 (27 يوليو 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> بصراحه انا تهت منك - استأذنك ترد في نقاط محدده علشان افهم - وياريت لو تردلي على اول سؤال ال tee اللي انت استعملتها درجتها كام ولا هي 90 درجه صريحه؟


 ماشى لأكون أوضح :
1- الموضوع اساسا زى محضرتك قولت IPC يعنى امريكى.
2- لما حضرتك حطيت الانجليزى لقينا الكلام مختلف وان مسموح فيه حاجات مش مسموحه فى الامريكى عشان كده انا كنت ببرلك ليه الانجليزى موافق على الواى بعد مراجعت الكود الانجليزى.
3- أنا مقولتش الواى افضل أنا قلت لما السيستم يكون متفنت مش هيبقى ف مشكلة من استخدام الواى لأنك بتعمل air balanceمن عمود الفنت مش من عمود الصرف نفسه. وبأكد الكلام ده انجليزى برضه .
4- موضوع النيجاتيف والبوزيتف برشر هبعت لحضرتك كتالوج مواسير ملخص air dynamics فى مواسير الصرف والتحكم فى هذه الضغط عن طريق السرعات والفنت .

واشكر حضرتك على هذه المناقشه والتى من اهم مميزاتها بالنسبه لى انها بتخلينى افتح الكود دايما واراجع النقط اللى بنتناقش فيها فبتعمل refresh لبعض الاجزاء التى انساها فى زحمة العمل


----------



## toktok66 (27 يوليو 2013)

fayek9 قال:


> ماشى لأكون أوضح :
> 1- الموضوع اساسا زى محضرتك قولت IPC يعنى امريكى. متفقون
> 2- لما حضرتك حطيت الانجليزى لقينا الكلام مختلف وان مسموح فيه حاجات مش مسموحه فى الامريكى عشان كده انا كنت ببرلك ليه الانجليزى موافق على الواى بعد مراجعت الكود الانجليزى. متفقون
> 3- أنا مقولتش الواى افضل أنا قلت لما السيستم يكون متفنت مش هيبقى ف مشكلة من استخدام الواى لأنك بتعمل air balanceمن عمود الفنت مش من عمود الصرف نفسه. وبأكد الكلام ده انجليزى برضه .متفقون -- بس لو بصيت على المرفق هتلاقي ان الكود المصري بيقول عكس الكلام ده !!!
> ...



على فكره مش انت بس اللي بتعمل refresh ده انا كمان واكيد في ناس بتتفرج وتراجع ومش عاوزين يتدخلوا بس انا متأكد انهم في لحظه ما هيتداخلوا معانا في النقاش 
احنا كده في النقطه دي بس راجعنا 3 اكواد - واظن مفيش اجمل من كده
بس انت برضه مردتش على السؤال اللي بقالي كام مره بسأله وحضرتك بتنساه - التيه اللي انت بتستخدمها زاويتها كام وهل هي من الداخل مدوره ولا شارب؟؟


----------



## fayek9 (27 يوليو 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> على فكره مش انت بس اللي بتعمل refresh ده انا كمان واكيد في ناس بتتفرج وتراجع ومش عاوزين يتدخلوا بس انا متأكد انهم في لحظه ما هيتداخلوا معانا في النقاش
> احنا كده في النقطه دي بس راجعنا 3 اكواد - واظن مفيش اجمل من كده
> بس انت برضه مردتش على السؤال اللي بقالي كام مره بسأله وحضرتك بتنساه - التيه اللي انت بتستخدمها زاويتها كام 92.5 وهل هي من الداخل مدوره ولا شارب؟؟ مدورة الشارب دى واى وانظر المرفقات قبل الاخيره تيه والاخيره واى


 الرد بالاحمر


----------



## ياسر حسن (27 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا عندسة


----------



## fayek9 (28 يوليو 2013)

المهندس توك توك قمت بمراجعة الكود المصرى صفحة 170 بالتفصيل ولكن البند اللى حضرتك حاطه الخاص بالتحويلات الافقية مبيتكلمش عن الواى والتيه ولا فيه اى اختلاف عن اللى قلناه فوق . البند اسمه التحويلات الافقية اللى احنا بنسميها pipe offset وبيتكلم لو انت عملت اوفست بزاوية تانيه غير ب 45 "كوع مفتوح" هتعمل sizing للstack ازاى قبل الاوفست و بعده ... وانا ادامى الكود المصرى لو ليك أى تعليق ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## toktok66 (28 يوليو 2013)

fayek9 قال:


> المهندس توك توك قمت بمراجعة الكود المصرى صفحة 170 بالتفصيل ولكن البند اللى حضرتك حاطه الخاص بالتحويلات الافقية مبيتكلمش عن الواى والتيه ولا فيه اى اختلاف عن اللى قلناه فوق . البند اسمه التحويلات الافقية اللى احنا بنسميها pipe offset وبيتكلم لو انت عملت اوفست بزاوية تانيه غير ب 45 "كوع مفتوح" هتعمل sizing للstack ازاى قبل الاوفست و بعده ... وانا ادامى الكود المصرى لو ليك أى تعليق ولك جزيل الشكر


ماهو انت هتحول من افقى الى راسي وقالك لو زاويه اكبر اكبر اكبر من 45 درجه لازم شويه شروط اخرها انك تفنت الفرعه الافقيه
وده معناه ان 45 او اقل. افضل من الاكبر من 45 طبقا للكود المصري وهذا يخالف اول مشاركه لك ipc


----------



## toktok66 (28 يوليو 2013)

fayek9 قال:


> الرد بالاحمر



ياريت اسماء المصانع اللي في مصر اللي بتعمل التيه 92.5 درجه


----------



## fayek9 (28 يوليو 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> ماهو انت هتحول من افقى الى راسي وقالك لو زاويه اكبر اكبر اكبر من 45 درجه لازم شويه شروط اخرها انك تفنت الفرعه الافقيه


 لآ انت بتحول من رأسى لرأسى تانى عن طريق افقى فهو بيكلمك عن الافقى ده "أوفست" فيفهمك اصول الاوفست وزواياه المختلفة .


----------



## fayek9 (28 يوليو 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> ياريت اسماء المصانع اللي في مصر اللي بتعمل التيه 92.5 درجه


 مصر الحجاز - مصر النمسا - الأمل - Kessel بس انت لما بتيجى تتطلب التيه ف مصر بتطلبها 90 للتسهيل والنوع ال90 هو A فى المرفقات و 92.5 هو b ف المرفقات وده من كتالوج الشريف فى مصر


----------



## toktok66 (28 يوليو 2013)

وبكده نلخص اللي وصلناله ان كلام ipc يطبق في حال عدم وجود فنت مستقل 

بس فاضل سؤال هي القطعه ال 92.5 ارخص من المشترك الواي+الكوع 45 -- واظن ان ده اكيد يبقى احنا بكده لقينا سكه نوفر بيها وقت وخامات في الشغل وكمان وفرنا في الفراغات صحيح كلها حاجات بسيطه بس هتلم معاك فلوس على كترها


----------



## toktok66 (28 يوليو 2013)

فاضل بقى ورقه من الكود علشان نستف الورق ونرميه على الاستشاري ونجبره اننا هنفذ كده - وكله بالقانون


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (28 يوليو 2013)

عمليا : استخدام الواي في ربط الأفقي مع الرأسي فرض وضرورة حتي لو الكود اتفهم على غير ذلك 
و لو لاحظت كل مشاكل الحمامات ان أبو لبدة بيركب تي و يخلص لأنها ارخص من الواي 
دي حاجة 
الواي سانتري بتركب في توصيل المدادات الأفقية مع بعضها لضمان توجيه السوائل و نظرا لضيق الحيز فهي تؤدي الغرض بكفاءة و لا تحتاج لحيز كبير لا أفقيا و لا رأسيا لو ح تربط معاها ماسورة تهوية .

ولما تطلع بالمداد الأفقي تروح مركب على نهايته كوع بوصلة قصيرة و تميله لأسفل لحد ما يقابل الواي اللي المفروض تقدر تحدد مكانها بعد تركيب الكوع و تمييله ليقابل قائم الصرف و تقطع في قائم الصرف و تركب الواي و توصلهم و استخدم غراء حار ( أصفر ) و بعد عمر طويل ستجد أنه لم توجد مشكلة لا في التسرب و لا في انغلاق القائم فضلا عن امكانية استخدام أقل قدر من الماء لطرد المخلفات 
و بالله التوفيق


----------



## toktok66 (29 يوليو 2013)

وبهذا نكون وصلنا للمرحله اللي ممكن ننزل بيها بورق الحائط

INTERNATIONAL *PLUMBING *CODE 2009

CHAPTER 7
SANITARY DRAINAGE 


SECTION 706
CONNECTIONS BETWEEN DRAINAGE
PIPING AND FITTINGS


706.1 Connections and changes in direction. All connections
and changes in direction of the sanitary drainage system shall
be made with _approved _drainage fittings. Connections between
drainage piping and fixtures shall conform to Section 405.

706.2 Obstructions. The fittings shall not have ledges, shoulders
or reductions capable of retarding or obstructing flow in
the piping. Threaded drainage pipe fittings shall be of the
recessed drainage type.

706.3 Installation of fittings. Fittings shall be installed to
guide sewage and waste in the direction of flow. Change in
direction shall be made by fittings installed in accordance with
Table 706.3. Change in direction by combination fittings, side
inlets or increasers shall be installed in accordance with Table
706.3 based on the pattern of flow created by the fitting. Double
sanitary tee patterns shall not receive the discharge of
back-to-back water closets and fixtures or appliances with
pumping action discharge.
Exception: Back-to-back water closet connections to double
sanitary tees shall be permitted where the horizontal
_developed length _between the outlet of the water closet and
the connection to the double sanitary tee pattern is 18 inches
(457 mm) or greater


706.4 Heel- or side-inlet quarter bends. Heel-inlet quarter
bends shall be an acceptable means of connection, except
where the quarter bend serves a water closet. A low-heel inlet
shall not be used as a wet-vented connection. Side-inlet quarter
bends shall be an acceptable means of connection for drainage,
wet venting and _stack _venting arrangements.​​


----------



## fayek9 (29 يوليو 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> وبهذا نكون وصلنا للمرحله اللي ممكن ننزل بيها بورق الحائط
> 
> INTERNATIONAL *PLUMBING *CODE 2009
> 
> ...


 شكرا جزيلا لحضرتك بس على فكرة انا كنت حاططلك ال clause ده فى اول مشاركة اخر سطر بالرقم خدت بالك منها ؟ لان هو الكلام ده اللى اتبنت عليه المشاركة ولك جزيل الشكر على هذه المناقشات المفيدة


----------



## toktok66 (30 يوليو 2013)

fayek9 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لحضرتك بس على فكرة انا كنت حاططلك ال clause ده فى اول مشاركة اخر سطر بالرقم خدت بالك منها ؟ لان هو الكلام ده اللى اتبنت عليه المشاركة ولك جزيل الشكر على هذه المناقشات المفيدة



فعلا اخدت بالي منها بس حبيت انزلها بعد ماصدقت واقتنعت ومعرفتش انزل الجدول - او بيني وبينك كسلت انزله - ;-)


----------



## toktok66 (30 يوليو 2013)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> عمليا : استخدام الواي في ربط الأفقي مع الرأسي فرض وضرورة حتي لو الكود اتفهم على غير ذلك
> و لو لاحظت كل مشاكل الحمامات ان أبو لبدة بيركب تي و يخلص لأنها ارخص من الواي
> دي حاجة
> الواي سانتري بتركب في توصيل المدادات الأفقية مع بعضها لضمان توجيه السوائل و نظرا لضيق الحيز فهي تؤدي الغرض بكفاءة و لا تحتاج لحيز كبير لا أفقيا و لا رأسيا لو ح تربط معاها ماسورة تهوية .
> ...



رجعت تاني اتلغبط - حضرتك قولت لازم وضرو ي ولابد منه عند ربط افقي مع راسي متفنت او مش متفنت-و fayek ادالك لايك - ازاي بقى لايك


----------



## fayek9 (30 يوليو 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> رجعت تاني اتلغبط - حضرتك قولت لازم وضرو ي ولابد منه عند ربط افقي مع راسي متفنت او مش متفنت-و fayek ادالك لايك - ازاي بقى لايك


 مفيش لغبطه انا شايف المبدأ واحد ومتفق عليه ومدام المعلومة اللى معانا coded ومجربه فى الكثير من المشاريع يبقى مفيش مشكلة .... وانا عموما مقتنع ان الاختلاف مبيكونش fetal لانه لو fetal مفيش مهندس هيعمله ....ولكن الاختلاف بيكون بين الحل ال good و better وbest واتفضل المرفق عشان تقتنع اكتر وبرضه من IPC


----------



## toktok66 (30 يوليو 2013)

fayek9 قال:


> مفيش لغبطه انا شايف المبدأ واحد ومتفق عليه ومدام المعلومة اللى معانا coded ومجربه فى الكثير من المشاريع يبقى مفيش مشكلة .... وانا عموما مقتنع ان الاختلاف مبيكونش fetal لانه لو fetal مفيش مهندس هيعمله ....ولكن الاختلاف بيكون بين الحل ال good و better وbest واتفضل المرفق عشان تقتنع اكتر وبرضه من IPC



جاري الاطلاع على المرفق

بس الموضوع بالنسبه لي مش زي ما انت بتقول good و better وbest وبس لا دا كمان انا بفكر في التوفير في الوقت والفراغات والفلوس حتى لو فلس واحد بس لان الاكواد متاحه والمهندس الشاطر اللي يعرف يوفر سواء مقاول او استشاري ويكون في حدود good و better وbest 

وتلخيص بقى لكل القصه اللي فاتت علشان التوفير :
افضل حاجه هي sanitary (drainage)tee سواء نظام بفنت او بدون فنت 

ولا مانع من استخدام الواي في حاله النظام المتفنت فقط وده هيزود التكلفه


----------



## fayek9 (30 يوليو 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> جاري الاطلاع على المرفق
> 
> بس الموضوع بالنسبه لي مش زي ما انت بتقول good و better وbest وبس لا دا كمان انا بفكر في التوفير في الوقت والفراغات والفلوس حتى لو فلس واحد بس لان الاكواد متاحه والمهندس الشاطر اللي يعرف يوفر سواء مقاول او استشاري ويكون في حدود good و better وbest
> 
> ...


 اوافقك تماما .... بس عمر ما المقاول ما هيديك واى أو كومبو لانها أغلى من التيه


----------



## toktok66 (30 يوليو 2013)

fayek9 قال:


> اوافقك تماما .... بس عمر ما المقاول ما هيديك واى أو كومبو لانها أغلى من التيه



لا والله بيدوها وبيدوها وكمان بيوزعوها ويرشوها انا مقاول ومكنتش عارف (( واعترف اني اول مره اسمع المعلومه دي - مش عيب -هتعلم لغايه لما اموت )) ولما راجعت مع ناس كتير مقاولين برضه لقيتهم كلهم فاهمين زي ما انا فاهم غلط ولما راجعت الاستشاري فتح بقه ودخل جواه دبانه ومصدقش ومبقاش عارف يروح فين ويجي منين لما شاف الورق والكود بيتكلم ازاي - والمفروض ان الاستشاري لو فاهم صح يعمل الصح علشان يوفر فلوس للمالك ويوفر وقت و فراغات


----------



## fayek9 (30 يوليو 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> لا والله بيدوها وبيدوها وكمان بيوزعوها ويرشوها انا مقاول ومكنتش عارف (( واعترف اني اول مره اسمع المعلومه دي - مش عيب -هتعلم لغايه لما اموت )) ولما راجعت مع ناس كتير مقاولين برضه لقيتهم كلهم فاهمين زي ما انا فاهم غلط ولما راجعت الاستشاري فتح بقه ودخل جواه دبانه ومصدقش ومبقاش عارف يروح فين ويجي منين لما شاف الورق والكود بيتكلم ازاي - والمفروض ان الاستشاري لو فاهم صح يعمل الصح علشان يوفر فلوس للمالك ويوفر وقت و فراغات


 بس يا توك توك باشا مش كل الاستشاريين بيفتحوا بقهم  انا شغال ف مكتب استشارى وبرضه زيك ان شاء الله هتعلم لغايه مموت


----------



## toktok66 (31 يوليو 2013)

fayek9 قال:


> بس يا توك توك باشا مش كل الاستشاريين بيفتحوا بقهم  انا شغال ف مكتب استشارى وبرضه زيك ان شاء الله هتعلم لغايه مموت



لا يا استاذ انا مش بعيب على مهنه معينه او شخص بعينه - كل اللي عاوز اقوله ان كنت استشاري او مقاول لو سمعت كلام جديد فكر وناقش واستوعب واطلب دليل و2 و3 ولو برضه مفهمتش أسأل تاني وتحرى الدقه لغايه لما توصل للصح متقاوحش بالباطل علشان اصل ده كل الناس بتعمله او طول عمري بعمله -


----------



## aati badri (31 يوليو 2013)

جزء من كود ولاية فرجينيا
صفحة 7
http://www2.iccsafe.org/states/virginia/Residential/PDFs/Chapter 30_Sanitary Drainage.pdf


----------



## نور الدين الراوي (16 سبتمبر 2017)

السلام عليكم
اخواني الاعزاء .. محتاج ال bs en 12056 ان امكن

جزيتم خيرا


----------



## شيخ الحارة (17 سبتمبر 2017)

*نقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاش رائــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع
شكرا للأخ لرفع الموضوع
بانتظار الكود معك .*


----------

